# Ok, so it is not the hard drive....



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

I have an HR10-250 that was on 6.3, and then I Zippered it to get TivoWeb, etc. Ran fine for almost a month.

Came up last night to the dreaded 'Welcome. Powering up...." screen. Tried all the standard restarting items. I have pulled the hard drive and used the Western Digital LifeGuard diagnostics tool, and it says the HD is fine.

My wife claims it is due to a storm we had the other night and the power went out. I don't believe I had a surge, since the unit still gets power.

So, if it is not the hard drive, what would be my next logical step to fix or diagnose the problem? Should I try to reapply the zipper and see if it resets the box? Do I need to redo the drive with an InstantCake ISO?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Not the hard drive, but I realize now it is the power supply! I plugged the drive back into the TiVo, and plugged it in, but the HD never spins up.

Power supply must have gotten hosed enough to not give power to the HD.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Question: Can I use computer to hook up the harddrive to a power supply, but still hook the data cables up to the TiVo?

I am assuming no, due to different grounds, but I thought it might be worth a try to make sure the power supply really is the issue?

If not, can I steal a power supply from a T-60? I have 2 of them lying around doing nothing right now.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You could try the PC PSU.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Just to close the loop. Using the PC Power Supply worked fine. Machine is back up and running -- now I just need to order a new power supply.

Thanks.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Squeak said:


> Just to close the loop. Using the PC Power Supply worked fine. Machine is back up and running -- now I just need to order a new power supply.
> 
> Thanks.


Nice troubleshooting!


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Really clever. Wish I woulda thought of this when my power supply went south.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Most hard drives use the 12 volt line to spin the drive and the 5 volt line for logic. I wonder if the Tivo motherboard only uses the 5 volt line?


----------

